

BlueSnap Raises $50M for Its Global Payment Processing Tech - freshkurt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/04/bluesnap-raises-50-million-for-its-global-payment-processing-tech/

======
getsaf
Looks nearly identical to [http://planetpayment.com](http://planetpayment.com)
this kind of thing has been around since the 90's.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
So have they, they were formerly known as Plimus.

------
tonyedgecombe
Perhaps they can now afford to fix that annoying bug: "Figures are updated
every 5 hours, last update was 16:17 hours ago"

